# Ridgid power spin 1/4" hand/drill snake



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Is it complete krud made for home owners or do the bearings actually work correctly? It looks like exactly what I want, and for 50$ I'd be game. The 20$ hand threader kit was for fun, but I would expect some work out of a ridgid product, made in china or not. I don't do much with 1/4" anyway, I usually try to jam the 3/8" in there and luckily most of the overflows around here still have there springs to catch hair. I wouldn't expect the world, just 50$ worth of wrist relief over my heavy 1/4"-3/8" snake, Will I get that?

Too bad the plastic drum won't make those lovely silver marks on porcelain.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I said it before and I'll say it again...

Threw away all my big machines for a hand spinner.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

That was kind of impressive... I mean...not breaking the brass plug with that Chinese pipe wrench, doing all that in flip flops, and pulling that back with a hand auger...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

looks fake....Ive never seen an old brass plug un thread, and that hand snake, my a$$ that it was able to grab all that junk.....you dont see where the end of the pipe is, could be open just out of camera view and like he can see 3 or 4 ft down the pipe???not...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

What a joke! I shut it off the second I saw that he was wearing flip flops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Awwwwwww Come on folks,

If it's on the Internet it must be true.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

So you're saying you never need a 1/4" snake? Have any of you actually used it?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah, that's a hand spinner. The power spin has power feed and you can use a drill with it.

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/power-spin


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a couple of those around. They work alright. Nothing to write mom about but they work when you need to get in tight.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Yeah, that's a hand spinner. The power spin has power feed and you can use a drill with it.
> 
> https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/power-spin


#1: 1/4"... don't bother with 5/16 or 3/8" for a drill.

#2: that's garbage.

Just get a real drill snake.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I did think it was funny when he was going over the pre-drain cleaning safety tips in his flip flops.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I do have a "real" one. A real annoying one. It's a general super vee. I have the 1/4" and 3/8" cables for it. It's heavy, which is fine to a point and for a hand model I expect that but the aluminum drum can mark porcelain very easily. I thought about buying their handy stand but i think I would kick myself for buying something which looks pretty easy to make. 

What really bothers me with the vee is the way the cable is held when pushing, if you use the 3/8" cable it spreads out the tongs and then they won't stop the 1/4" cable from going in and out willy nilly. I do like that it has a flat head screw in the snout to lock the cable in place, with the 1/4" I have to use it unless I put in new tongs.

The k-3800 looks nice but does it do 1/4"? I use the 1/4" a good bit, with corroded up galvanized it can get around some fittings the 3/8" won't.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

You can use 1/4" with a k3800 and the smaller drum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I do have a "real" one. A real annoying one. It's a general super vee. I have the 1/4" and 3/8" cables for it. It's heavy, which is fine to a point and for a hand model I expect that but the aluminum drum can mark porcelain very easily. I thought about buying their handy stand but i think I would kick myself for buying something which looks pretty easy to make.
> 
> What really bothers me with the vee is the way the cable is held when pushing, if you use the 3/8" cable it spreads out the tongs and then they won't stop the 1/4" cable from going in and out willy nilly. I do like that it has a flat head screw in the snout to lock the cable in place, with the 1/4" I have to use it unless I put in new tongs.
> 
> The k-3800 looks nice but does it do 1/4"? I use the 1/4" a good bit, with corroded up galvanized it can get around some fittings the 3/8" won't.


Interesting. I use the Vee, and I can agree it's not the best one out there, but I've never had a problem marking up porcelain. I also don't use the locking jaw, never have on any drill I've used.

For me, the drill is only used for tub drains and the occasional 1 1/4" galvanized lav line. Sure, if I'm in a hurry and I allow the cable to bind too hard it will shoot out. That's just the machine telling me to pay attention.

Everyone has their own techniques, and anyone I've trained I've told them: "What works for me might not work for you." 

Generally when I'm cabling a line, I'm in the low kneeling position, unless it's a tub... I hold the drill upside down in my left hand with my pinky pulling the trigger and switching from forward to reverse when needed. I tend to rest it on my left leg and work the cable with my right. If the cable does start to shoot out I release the trigger and pull the barrel back into my leg stopping the rotation and minimising the amount of cable coming out. Usually not enough to even begin to pretzel.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, what might be the final nail for this thing, was using it a couple days ago and the trigger was sticking on when I would go slow. My manager took it apart and said there was gunk built up in the trigger. I wanted to see it firsthand as most powertools have enclosed triggers, if he says it was gunk I'm worrying what he found behind the trigger pad was not the real issue as I doubt he took the switch apart.

I don't think I could get away with putting a new drill on the drum, it's not mine. If it was I have a makita vsr that would be perfect for it. It might not work well but I think I am going to get the power spin. The k3800 is a bit much for an investment right now. I was told by one of our plumbers that we have a 3/8" drum for our smaller drum unit, I didn't see it but If we do that would help a lot, assuming the head actually has the range to grip the cable well. I might just try finding a head from a power vee or a whole unit second hand.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Definitely happier now, found out we have another drill snake. It's a "Marco" brand. It seems to work pretty good, has the roller head, 5/16" line was in it. Only used it once for a very limited period but i like it. Doesn't seem quite as heavy as the vee, and the auto feed is pretty sweet. It has a plastic drum so I don't think I'll have to worry so much about marring porcelain. If it turns out to be a good snake the vee is coming off of my truck. 

If any one sees one of these marco brand drill snakes for sale please let me know, I have been checking ebay.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

It's sold but this is the same model: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221769838764


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I could swear I've seen one on eBay recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I could swear I've seen one on eBay recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here.. Search "Spartan drain" and it shows up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/D-D-MARCO-H...007120?hash=item210c672550:g:e70AAOSwgyxWU028


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's the one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Definitely happier now, found out we have another drill snake. It's a "Marco" brand. It seems to work pretty good, has the roller head, 5/16" line was in it. Only used it once for a very limited period but i like it. Doesn't seem quite as heavy as the vee, and the auto feed is pretty sweet. It has a plastic drum so I don't think I'll have to worry so much about marring porcelain. If it turns out to be a good snake the vee is coming off of my truck.
> 
> If any one sees one of these marco brand drill snakes for sale please let me know, I have been checking ebay.


I used one for years and loved it, it is called a "pick-a-pak" Marco has been closed for the last 18 months or so,
but if you find extra drums on e-bay or craig's list they all interchange so you can have a couple cable sizes ready to go, anything from 1/4" to 3/8"x25'
for those short run's :whistling2:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ouch! If that's the one that works for you, and they shut down, investment time is now. Buy all you can!

I've never used one, so all I can say is it looks like Darth Helmet meets a Tommy gun. Looks (Design wise) isn't a priority IMHO... function, capability and reliability is key.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Funny thing is I have opened a couple lines with a power spin and cordless drill that my K-40 with Autofeed struggled with. Maybe my M18 Cordless Drill has more power than the K-40? Or the ability to run it really fast on high speed. Dont care if I **** it up It cost me $40.


----------



## PlumbTemple (May 23, 2016)

Blackhawk said:


> Funny thing is I have opened a couple lines with a power spin and cordless drill that my K-40 with Autofeed struggled with. Maybe my M18 Cordless Drill has more power than the K-40? Or the ability to run it really fast on high speed. Dont care if I **** it up It cost me $40.



Same here. It was slightly modified with a corkscrew on the end (from a wine bottle opener, straight from the kitchen), long story. Got the job done though.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The cable matters as much as the machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

